# Wooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!!!!!



## gradygirl (Oct 31, 2006)

I GOT IT!!!! I GOT HIRED BY AMR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-happy dance-


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 31, 2006)

congrats! hoooray!


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 31, 2006)

Thta's great!!  Congrats to you!  So, when do you start?


----------



## DT4EMS (Oct 31, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> I GOT IT!!!! I GOT HIRED BY AMR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> -happy dance-



Atta Girl!!!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 31, 2006)

Wonderful and congratulations~!~ Is this gonna be a "911" type job or transport? I'm not dogging out transport (I love the work and my many "foster" parents"); I was just wondering. Either way, your life is about to change. Great News!!


----------



## MMiz (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome news!  AAAAAAMMMMMMRRRRRR!


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys and gals! To answer a few questions, I have to go through orientation/training this month, so I will be starting in December maybe? I will be working mixed trucks, we will be doing 911 and transports as they come in. But, I will be working the north side of Hartford on weekend nights, so I'm sure the majority of the calls will be 911. Along with this location fact, I'm going to be getting a vest as soon as I know when I will start work. Yikes!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 31, 2006)

Right On!!!!


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats! I am jealous.


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats... but first, bear in mind, it is AMR (and AMR stands for: A-holes, Morons, and Retards).

Second, are you sure you work for AMR? Isn't a "Large Nationwide Priviate Ambulance Company"?? 

Third, Welcome to the family! (Yes, it is a family... a dysfunctional one, but still a family).


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## scorpiolcp (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Mark (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## c-spine (Nov 2, 2006)

YAY!!!!

um... what's AMR?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 2, 2006)

c-spine said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> um... what's AMR?



AMR can stand for quite a few things (Another Murderer Responds, Another Moron Responding, etc...) but it really stands for American Medical Response, a private, for profit ambulance service that is nationwide.


----------



## c-spine (Nov 3, 2006)

lol.... ok. thanks.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 3, 2006)

c-spine said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> um... what's AMR?



You *suck* at teh Intarweb!! 

http://www.amr.net/


:-D


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> AMR can stand for quite a few things (Another Murderer Responds, Another Moron Responding, etc...) but it really stands for American Medical Response, a private, for profit ambulance service that is nationwide.


Ahh... My Ride, Another Medicare Run...

AMR is an Ambulance Co. with operations in 39 or 40 states as of now.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 3, 2006)

Another Murderer Responding, 
Award for Murder Recipient, 
Another Medicare Rejection, 
Another Mexican Replacement, 
All My Retards,  
Another Mediocre Response, 
Another missed rescue, 
a-moral rejects, 
Ahh My Ride, 
Ambulance Might Respond ,
Ain't My Responsibility 
Another Medicare  Run, 
Amercian Money Response 
Another Medicare Run,  
Ain't My Responsibilty, 
Almost Made a Rescue, 
About Made a Response, 
Americas Most Reduclous,  
American Medical Retards, 
Assaulted My Rectum, 
*******s, Morons, and Rejects
(credit to the lunatik for above)
happiness is where you find it. i didnt find it there, but you might. good luck and enjoy your job.


----------



## c-spine (Nov 4, 2006)

KEVD18 said:


> Assaulted My Rectum



-whimpers-
 :unsure:


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 4, 2006)

c-spine said:


> -whimpers-
> :unsure:



<redneck>
Rectum? Sheesh, it nearly killed 'em!
</redneck>


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 5, 2006)

KEVD18 said:


> Another Murderer Responding,
> Award for Murder Recipient,
> Another Medicare Rejection,
> Another Mexican Replacement,
> ...



hehehe...ouch. -looks over shoulder for knife hilt- can someone help me with this??? 

nah, hehe, if ya can't laugh at yourself/your situation, then what good are ya?? thanks for the well wishes, i'll let you know if any of these really apply themselves!


----------

